# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript >  روش اجرای فایلهای exe در فلش

## mohammad-azimy

[B]با سلام
بچه ها من می خواهم یک فابل exe را در فلش اجرا کنم 
اگر کسی راهش را میدونه ممنون میشم کمکم کنه
با تشکر

----------


## شاگرد آرام

سلام
از دستور fscommand استفاده کنید
فقط باید فایل exe را توی یک پوشه با نام fscommand بگذارید

----------


## mohammad-azimy

دوست عزیز از راهنماییت متشکرم 
اما اگر ممکنه یکمی بیشتر توضیح بده

----------


## Chabok

با اجازه .
سلام
توضیح خاصی نداره
کنار فایل Swf یا Exe فلشتون یک فولدر به نام fscommand ایجاد کنید .
و فایل هاتون رو اونجا کپی کنید .
هنگامی که میخواهید اجراشود این دستور را بنویسید :
fscommand("exec","MyApplication.exe")

----------


## tannaz

سلام
چطوری می تونم یک فایل exe فلش ایجاد کنم که وقت اجرا دیگه نرم افزار فلش رو باز نکنه و ...؟

----------


## mohammad-azimy

منظورت از نرم افزار فلش همون فلش پلیره ؟

----------


## مجتبی.د

توضیح خاصی نداره
کنار فایل Swf یا Exe فلشتون یک فولدر به نام fscommand ایجاد کنید .
و فایل هاتون رو اونجا کپی کنید .
هنگامی که میخواهید اجراشود این دستور را بنویسید :

کد:
fscommand("exec","MyApplication.exe")
سلام
عزر میخوام خیلی ببخشین
اون کد برنامه را کجا بنویسم
با تشکر

----------


## Chabok

خوب معلومه دیگه . وقتی که میخواین اجرا کنید :لبخند گشاده!:  

مثلا 
وقتی یک کلید کلیک میشه
   
on(press) {
fscommand...
}
 

موفق باشید

----------

